# Bad sore throats, nasal drip & laryngitis?



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

anyone prone to laryngitis, sores, sore throats & long-lasting nasal drip should beware, because *RAW* onions & garlic might cause this reaction in people prone to dryness & dry mouth (like me).So, the next time any of you get a cold preceded by BAD sore throat, think back to whether you ate any oniony salads or garlicky pickles ETC. prior to getting that cold. You may not even realize your cold may have been due to that.For more detail, get a load of the garlic site in my signature.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mally,From your posts, it sounds to me like you have major food allergies. Have you been tested for any?When you are seriously allergic to a food or foods, you can exhibit symptoms that "mimic" so many other conditions. With the pain and achey muscles and constipation, etc. it sounds more like serious food allergies.Karen


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

What I have is INTOLERANCES (not allergies).Long ago I went to a combo nutritionist/chiropractor/Vega-Tester.He was a quack. He said I have an acid system, and put me on homeopathic "remedies" which did nothing for me. Among them was stuff called "Nosode" & other stuff. He also told me to take lots of greens.I didn't need him to tell me that.I always realized I have food intolerances.This post was meant as a warning to others who may not realize the TRUE ROOTS of their colds & laryngitis.NOTE THAT I'M NOT THE ONLY ONE. UPON RESEARCH, I DISCOVERED THIS:Suzie's Experiences w/raw onions


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mally,You sound upset that I mentioned food allergies. I do apologize if I came on that strong. I didn't mean to.I, too, have no food allergies, but have food INTOLERANCE. Especially wheat products. Refined sugars are another. And I try to stay away from artifical sweeteners as much as possible. I was even tested for Celiac Sprue and thank goodness the biopsies came back negative. The blood work showed possible celiac sprue, that's why I had to have intestinal biopsies done. So, the Doc's (an allergist and a gastroenterologist) chalk it up to food intolerance-----so I try to take it easy with the wheat products, but it is not easy to do when practically everything contains wheat!!! I was so good for about 2 years. I started to feel good, my hair and skin and nails were healthier, and the "perk" was a 32 lb. weight loss!! (Which I desperately needed to do). But, I also exercised regularly, did some lightweight strength training with weights and swam laps twice a week. It was a combination of all of that, that had me lookin' pretty darn good for a while. Then......I gradually started making "wrong" choices again and now I'm back in "the same boat". I have made myself a promise to start over again. In the last week, I have cut down on my consumption of "bad" foods and I exercised 4 days. It's some progress, anyway. I guess I need it for the mental picture as well.Thank you for all the info you have provided. I hope others can identify with some of your "discoveries" and that it will help them.Karen


----------



## mally (Jan 8, 2002)

Hi Karen.On the contrary, I'm the one who should be apologizing.I'd like to add that it's my style to sometimes take the lazy way out and use UPPERCASE instead of *bold* for emphasis. Especially when I'm tired.In other words, when i UPPERCASE, it usually means *emphasis* (NOT shouting







Furthermore *I think I may have been wrong*.Because while I have alot of food intolerances, maybe the onion/garlic business IS actually an allergy, since it causes coughs & colds.But what the heck? It's all just a matter of semantics, and the main thing is, to know what various foods cause *you* be they allergies or intolerances







*Once again, I'd like to emphasize that I'm not the only one with this allergy/intolerance, as you can see from Suzie's experiences in the above link I cited.*


----------

